# First milling project completed.



## DPittman (Jun 30, 2020)

Its a custom scope mounting rail for a handgun.  Just need to paint it up  but am relatively pleased with my new to me machine and am learning lots.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice work! How did you make the curved part?


----------



## DPittman (Jun 30, 2020)

I clamped the piece in the vise vertically and used a homemade cutter to get the right radius.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice work!!  Did you come up with the milling boring bar or see it somewhere?  Seems familiar for some reason.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 30, 2020)

That's pretty darn good for a first mill project!!  You're light years ahead of me.


----------



## Janger (Jun 30, 2020)

Aluminum? Anodize or powder coat it.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 30, 2020)

Janger said:


> Aluminum? Anodize or powder coat it.


Yes aluminum.  Either of your options would be best but unfortunately its just going to get a primer and black spray paint.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 30, 2020)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Everett (Jun 30, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

I have made others similar to that one in the past but that particular one was made for another project from the  Machinist Workshop magazine.  Its pretty light duty but if if one is careful with not talking too heavy of a cut  it does fine.


Hruul said:


> Nice work!!  Did you come up with the milling boring bar or see it somewhere?  Seems familiar for some reason.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 1, 2020)

Awesome  job on the dove-tails. I built a bunch of rifle scope mounts for some Red Dot's (vintage, before the turn of the century lever guns)  last winter but went the easy route and used a length of Picatinny rail that I had and cut it to lengths about the same as you show.
    I thought about making the dovetail bases as you did but eventually decided that $20 worth of Pickatiny was the way to go. 

    Weaver does make a "barrel pinch " scope mount for pistols but they aren't readily available in this country because "no handgun hunting" limits their usage.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Awesome  job on the dove-tails. I built a bunch of rifle scope mounts for some Red Dot's (vintage, before the turn of the century lever guns)  last winter but went the easy route and used a length of Picatinny rail that I had and cut it to lengths about the same as you show.
> I thought about making the dovetail bases as you did but eventually decided that $20 worth of Pickatiny was the way to go.
> 
> Weaver does make a "barrel pinch " scope mount for pistols but they aren't readily available in this country because "no handgun hunting" limits their usage.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes my first mount was actually a store bought one made for a shot gun and it was okay but I figured i needed a milling project and my shop made one fits the radius of the gun perfect. This too was for a laser mount but just on an air pistol.


----------

